# Christmas Orders.....



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Our delivery schedule for Christmas :

Pallet shipments to U.K.

Last shipment date to guarantee delivery before Christmas is Wed 19th.

Pallet shipments to Europe.

Last shipment date to guarantee delivery before Christmas is Thurs 13th.

Carton shipments to U.K.

Last shipment date to guarantee delivery before Christmas is Wed 19th.

Carton shipments within Ireland.

Last shipment date to guarantee delivery before Christmas is Thurs 20th.

Carton shipments to Europe.

Last shipment date to guarantee delivery before Christmas is Thurs 13th

Coffee Omega

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

